# Renting flat with tourist visa



## rondelek (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, I'll be in Doha for three months and I'm looking for a flat. Is it possible to rent flat with tourist visa? What else paperwork should I provide?
I made some calculation and it looks better for me and my friends to let flat than living in hotel.

Best regards,
Ron


----------

